# London Stock Exchange Snapshot Data



## jasonnevis (2 July 2008)

Hi Forum,

This is actually my first post to the forum although I have been sitting by the sidelines reading a lot of what is discussed here.

I am trying to find out where I can obtain snapshot data for the London Stock Exchange. I require data in ASCII or CSV format which can be sent at hourly intervals to my email address as an attachment for all equities listed on the LSE. Does anyone know of a data service provider who can offer this type of service? Or, does anyone know of any good LSE forums similar to this which I could post on?

I have searched around on the internet and have not had much luck, so any help would be much appreciated.

Regards, 
Jason


----------



## James Austin (2 July 2008)

try esignal.
i use them for ftse futures, so they may have lse equities data also
i did also hear a rumor that "incredible charts" now offer lse data.
james.


----------

